
Windows will delete software that scares users into paying for upgrades - rbanffy
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-will-delete-software-that-scares-users-into-paying-for-upgrades/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+New+Content+(Feed)&utm_content=5a71c42f7b44e70007ad2ff6&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
moocowtruck
so every antivirus out there?!

